

Louis C.K. can’t stop the pirates - kcurtin
http://gigaom.com/video/louis-ck-pirate-bay/

======
roguecoder
Everything gets torrented. The Humble Bundle got torrented and you could buy
it for five cents. Complaining about something ending up on the Pirate Bay is
like complaining about used book sales; you can't say you didn't expect it.

Now, if he could prove it cost him any sales, he'd have something novel. If he
could prove that fewer people paid because he didn't include DRM I would be
shocked. It's mere existence on a torrent network simply says that not
everyone is going to do what strangers tell them on the internet.

------
stfu
I can sympathize with the "downloaders" here. There is a lot of creative work
that is somewhat in between things that I really like and things that I can
not stand. Louis CK is one of these. I am watching his TV show most of the
time, but it is nothing that I would miss if they stopped airing it or someone
that I would pay to see perform live. I can understand people who download his
stuff just because they have nothing better at the moment to "consume".

